# Criss Crossed Beak



## Kuna (Nov 21, 2013)

I am NEW to all of this. I just got 2 Parlor Rollers (or are they Parlor Tumblers?) I noticed today that one has a criss crossed beak. I've had him about 2 weeks, never noticed this before. I brought him inside to see if he is eating OK. What should I do? 

Do you think this happened when I was letting him roll on the lawn? 

Is it just overgrown and I need to cut it? 

trying to post photo...not sure if it worked


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to believe that you didn't notice that right away. That probably grew like that when he was growing up. Check to see how he is eating and drinking. YOu can't fix it by cutting the beak. Please don't try that. You can hurt him and cause a bleed.


----------



## souperfly (Aug 22, 2012)

*deformed*

Got Two Young Parlor Born This Year From Same Parent WithThat Deform Beak.Will Not Be Pairing The Pair Again Unless I Am UsingThem As Foster.


----------



## Kuna (Nov 21, 2013)

*Beak*

Superfly. So I shouldn't breed this one is that right ?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Is the beak preventing the bird to feed properly??? If not then its not necessary to trim it...

Pigeon beaks have blood supply in them. If you cut them then it will hurt them and cause bleeding.
Overgrown breaks can be trimmed carefully with a nailcutter,chipping a little at a time. Your bird has a black beak so its hard to see where the blood supply starts. If the beak was white then overgrown beak could be clearly seen and trimmed.
Overgrown beaks grow again and again so they should be taken care of regularly if they prevent the bird from eating properly. You can also shape the overgrown beak by filing it to required extent.


----------



## souperfly (Aug 22, 2012)

*dont know*

For Me I Would Not Breed From My Pair Again, Dont Want More Baby Pigeon Withe Deform Beaks. 
From This Pair I Got Three Batch Of Babies. Two BatcH Has 2 Babies, Which Are Not Nestmate Has Deformed beaks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't just over grown. It's crossed. Trimming won't help that. They will still not be lined up correctly. And they grow back very fast.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The pic is too big fit in my cellphone's screen. So I didn't notice that...

Kuna,if this beak is caused by a genetic disorder then it may be passed on to the offsprings. I had a hen that had a split beak because of an injury. That hen never produced babies with any beak deformity


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I would trim it back a little . making sure not to go back to the blood line on the beek . beeks are like our finger nails .


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If the beak is preventing the pigeon to pick feed I would also try to....well trim/file it,taking great care and precaution


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a german owl male who has a similar beak where the top beak is overgrown and crosses the mandible a little ( although the beak of a G.Owl is pretty differently shaped than that of your bird ) However it is similar in that it is overgrown and slightly crossed. Whoever I got him from was smart and must have trimmed his beak the day before I came to see him because within two weeks of bringing him home it had overgrown again. It grows back extremely fast as someone already said. In the case of my bird when the beak is trimmed it is almost not noticeable. When the beak is allowed to grow out it exacerbates the 'scissor' or crossing of the mandible and upper beak. He has never passed this trait along to any of his chicks and it has never inhibited him in any way. Even when it is allowed to grow out ( which only happens by accident if I forget ) he still eats/drinks and does everything normally ( I am lucky ) I check my birds thoroughly including looking down the throat and he is completely healthy otherwise


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often times they have a hard time picking up seeds, and therefore need a deeper dish to eat from. I would watch closely to make sure he is able to eat.


----------



## Kuna (Nov 21, 2013)

ooo good point... I will definitely do that!


----------



## Kuna (Nov 21, 2013)

*trimmed it a tiny bit*

I very carefully trimmed it and used a nail file... I'll check on him daily to be sure he is oK... I think he will be alright.


----------

